# Leave it to Beaver



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

so trapped my first two beaver, three sets one night two Beaver
large one weighed in at 50 lbs


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good job on the Beaver. They really are not that tough to catch once you figure it out. Are you sure that biggest one is 50 lbs? I looks closer to 30 or 35 lbs. Here is a picture of one I caught. I put it on the scales and it weighed 56 lbs. You couldnt hold it up with one hand.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That's great!!!! You know my ol' motto has always been "Save a tree, eat a beaver"!!!!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Blueshooter, what kind of insect repellent are you using? It appears to be working very well, almost like an invisible force field, keeping the swarms from landing on you. :mrgreen:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

yah had it on a scale 50 lbs the smile is fake wife would not take the picture till i did


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

yes it is really good bug spray, 100%deet soak in it for ten hours no bug will touch you


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

the one alive was a 40 pounder caught this sunday


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

what do you do with the beavers?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

the first two are going on my wall and the one i caught last week is going to become beaver fur boots for my wife


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you know the plight of the beaver was instrumental for the reintroduction of the wolf in Yellowstone.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

no,
how so?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

The over abundance of elk in the park were having a negative effect on river and stream side vegetation. Willow ect. Over time beaver all but disappeared from the park. 

This was the big justification naturalists needed to promote the reintroduction of wolf. It was argued that it is necessary to have a apex predator in the park to control elk populations. Initially not touted as a way to decrease the number of elk but it would prevent them from casually hanging out in open areas browsing riparian vegetation.

I truly believe they could have never sold the reintroduction had the truth been told. That seeing and elk in Yellowstone some day would be a rarity not the norm. I went to Yellowstone last summer did the loop thing and Old Faithful. It was a shocking contrast in elk seen compared to trips I had taken in the late 90's.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree the number of elk in Yellowstone has gone way down since the 90's and the ones that are they are huddled next to building for protection from the wolves its pretty sad.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

hope someone will get the hint wolves numbers need to be controled like any other game animal, wether my hunting or trapping


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I happen to love Beavers soft and fun to cuddle with.


----------

